# Purple Haze



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 2, 2005)

Blog Link

[Edited on 6-2-2005 by Bladestunner316]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 2, 2005)

I knew Rick Warren was actin' funny, but I didn't know why...


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Jun 2, 2005)

A friend sent me a link to the new rendition of Hendrix's song a few days after the tune was cut. I was utterly amazed, angered, frustrated, etc. What next?


----------



## D Battjes (Jun 3, 2005)

Perhaps if he sang "All along the Watchtower" remade by Jimi, one could draw a line to being a watchman on the wall mentioned in Ezekiel!!!!!!!

[Edited on 6-3-2005 by D Battjes]


----------



## default (Jun 3, 2005)

As one that doesn't agree with "Christian ROCK".. as the MUSIC definately has the same "spirit" behind it, I give this two thumbs down. Ok, that's four!


----------



## D Battjes (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loriann_
> As one that doesn't agree with "Christian ROCK".. as the MUSIC definately has the same "spirit" behind it, I give this two thumbs down. Ok, that's four!



This is one of the "non dogmatic" principles I have a hard time with.

My musical background was completely made up of 60-70 music. For some reason, I am not able to completely forget it.
SO some Christian Rock has allowed me a fresh air of Christ, done tastfully with excellent musicians.

Morning Star Worship is one example. I do nto agree with the 'churches' theology, but the musicians are excellent!!!!!

When I am cruising I cannot listen to maranatha. IT puts me to sleep for some reason


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Battjes_
> Perhaps if he sang "All along the Watchtower" remade by Jimi, one could draw a line to being a watchman on the wall mentioned in Ezekiel!!!!!!!
> 
> [Edited on 6-3-2005 by D Battjes]


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jun 4, 2005)

I like some of Jimi Hendrix's songs. especially, "Hey Joe". Rick Warren, my Pops and I have something in common.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 4, 2005)

I love the music of Jimi Hendrix. : "Red House," "The Wind Cries Mary," and who can forget "The Star-Spangled Banner"? Muscially speaking, he was one of the best.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jun 10, 2005)

His Star Spangled banner is one of the best solo variations of that piece. truly brilliant musicianship.


----------

